# Anyone out there from Cincy/N. Ky ?



## Sawing Logs (Aug 31, 2020)

As a newcomer, I've been looking around to see if there is anyone from my area? I've seen a few from Ohio, but not nearby. Curious if there is anyone from Cincinnati/Southwest Ohio/Northern Kentucky. No devious plots in mind, no door banging to sell you s in the next bridge over the Ohio. Just looking for new acquaintances, people I may have already crossed paths with. 

-aj (Al Heitz)


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2020)

@Don Van Dyne


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2020)

@Stemy


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2020)

@Flacer22


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2020)

@Bigg081


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2020)

@David_CinciOH


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2020)

@CWS


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2020)

@Edie


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2020)

@bluedot


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2020)

@Beamer


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2020)

@Wood chipper


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2020)

@Eflyer59


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2020)

@tocws2002


----------



## CWS (Sep 3, 2020)

Sawing Logs said:


> As a newcomer, I've been looking around to see if there is anyone from my area? I've seen a few from Ohio, but not nearby. Curious if there is anyone from Cincinnati/Southwest Ohio/Northern Kentucky. No devious plots in mind, no door banging to sell you s in the next bridge over the Ohio. Just looking for new acquaintances, people I may have already crossed paths with.
> 
> -aj (Al Heitz)


There is a great woodturning group in Cincinnati. Search for Ohio Valley Woodturners Guild. They have a great wood shop and many excellent turners. The president is Nancy Bowman. She is a great person and an excellent turner. Check out their web site for more information.
Curt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2020)

CWS said:


> There is a great woodturning group in Cincinnati. Search for Ohio Valley Woodturners Guild. They have a great wood shop and many excellent turners. The president is Nancy Bowman. She is a great person and an excellent turner. Check out their web site for more information.
> Curt




Where've you been Curt? Missed you man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bluedot (Sep 4, 2020)

I am further south in Russell Springs.


----------



## Bigg081 (Sep 6, 2020)

I’m a bit north. 20-30 mins from Cleveland. If it’s worth the drive I’m down!


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Sep 15, 2020)

I’m a little north east in Delaware. I’ve been to Cinci MANY times for my job. I work for Meijer. @Flacer22 is in MtVernon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

